# My Sons New 790FX's Army Machine



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2008)

This machine will be for my 5 year old son Lucas when I get done with it in the coming weeks.






_The 790FX Army Machine_ specs


 ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard

All of the connections






Memory cooler is installed






 AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz 2 x 1MB L2 







Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit






PALiT NE/8800TXT302 GeForce 8800GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0
_FEAR THE FROG_
In the future it may go to 3 PALiT 3850 cards. For 150USD it's hard not to want that.(Also depends on if he learns how to spell all of his words in class)






Maxtor DiamondMax 21 STM3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - 

 Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-1000 ATX12V 






The Exos is installed for the water cooling. Old, still looks cool, and works.





CPU Block
MC-TDX for AM2 Processors





Now I need to get a copy of vista for him so I can lock him down more easily. On stuff he can and can not do with timers for shut downs.



Friends house, shitty camera phone"will update if needed"
Full out side view, side window is being made soon.






Painted the inside of the glass green, to get it a stealth Grren front. Still thinking about what to do about that hole. A nob maybe could be put in place there?






Painting on the back of this blue, makes it really dark, and slick looking.






As you can see, I forgot to paint the DVD ROM, and A drive. Plus a few scratches were made that need fixed.






Full shot of hardware in the case






Left side shot in the case





Right side shot in the case





The hoses come in from the top of the case, then hit a home-made converter from 1/4 to 1/2 in and out.





Ok now here is the fucked up part, with the exos you have to have a temp cable for it to work. I could not find it, looked for an hour or so. I desiced to use one from an old fan, and it does work. It just gives crazy readings. Normal weather in the room it seems to be 127F causeing the machine think a melt down was happening and beep like crazy.

I have now stuck it in a cup of ice, now water which keeps the temp read at bay, but it is still a crazy read out.






Yep Ice sure is cold today, Did hell freeze over?





CPU temps 6400+









PALiT temps 8800GT


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 16, 2008)

Aw wow nice compy for him, wish I was ur son, j/k


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 16, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Aw wow nice compy for him, wish I was ur son, j/k



I was going to say that too. When I was small my parents never got me a PC at all...


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I was going to say that too. When I was small my parents never got me a PC at all...



I have always had one from before his age.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought my own with my own money when I was 13.  Hard earned doing sucky chores all over the house since I was like 5.  I bought a Dell, cuz I didn't know any better.  Step dad threw in a CRT monitor, but it was nothing compared to the $1500 price tag.

You're a good dad.  He have any idea it's gonna be his if he keeps up in school?


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 16, 2008)

You know his son is lucky, same here I've  bought my own and built it when I was in Highschool , was using prebuilts from acer when I was in Gradeschool, but that was my uncles... Lucky kids nowadays


----------



## technicks (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice job Damula. Your son can be proud at such a nice dad.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2008)

i never owned a computer until i was 13, btw the mobo is nice but the Ramsinks suck IMO, also a 8800GT in a Crossfire Motherboard?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2008)

Have you ever held one of those coolers?

They are heavy duty, and it straps right on the old heatsinks.

It drops the memory heat down 10c which isn't that bad.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2008)

im not a believer of having everything in a heatpipe network like that. Also i like heatsinks not heat spreaders on Ram.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 16, 2008)

Wanna adopt me please!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 16, 2008)

D!

What are you using yourself? 






^ Veteran with countless battle-scars


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, its pretty neat that youve found a good way to relate to your kid, Ive got a daughter, so its not going to happen like that lol...
Are you in the army? im in the 5TH SFG in FT Campbell.  SOCOM FTW.
in IRAQ now though...


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> D!
> 
> What are you using yourself?
> 
> ...



took me 5 hours to paint that case right, and when I carried it in I stacked parts....pisses me off really.

Have to touch it up.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 16, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> Yeah, its pretty neat that youve found a good way to relate to your kid, Ive got a daughter, so its not going to happen like that lol...
> Are you in the army? im in the 5TH SFG in FT Campbell.  SOCOM FTW.
> in IRAQ now though...



My daughter, 7, and I love to play Guitar Hero III together.  I know what you mean though since I can't see here playing some Battlefield or Fear with me 

Nice setup for your son and I hope he enjoys it!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, I probably would too, but the controller is probably too big for her hands...shes going on 5 months now


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Your son is a very lucky boy.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 16, 2008)

Wicked computer for your son. Cream of the crop too. I love the case work you did and that palit card is awesome. Where are you finding Palit cards (3850) for 150 bucks?

Let me know. Oh, and I decided to go with a Gigabyte 790FX board 

EDIT: also, are you talking about the temp probe that is supposed to install in the groove in the koolance cpu block? that thing seems to work like gold, though I wonder if my opty was as cool as it was always saying. I had it 1ghz above stock (2.8 compared to 1.8)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

that a awesome rig for a 5 year old haha


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 16, 2008)

3850 for 150? pretty easy, newegg.com or tigerdirect.com. even a 3870 goes for 180.  Sometimes you can find a 3870 with a MIR down to 150.  Crazy seeing as just 2 months ago they were 260-280.  They are pretty cheap, and good cards.  The 9600GT an the 3870x2 forced the cards to lower their prices pretty rapidly.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow. My rig just got served. Nice! My rig at that age was an 8-bit NES, when I could get it away from my grandfather lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 16, 2008)

luky boy, following the thread.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 16, 2008)

Judging by the smile on your boys face your a good dad Damulta nice to see your getting him active with technology just don't let him game too much or he won't get his lessons done


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Aw wow nice compy for him, wish I was ur son, j/k



im not kidding adopt me plz..


----------



## btarunr (Mar 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> im not kidding adopt me plz..



lol. You're just about a decade away from starting a similar thread 

jk


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> lol. You're just about a decade away from starting a similar thread
> 
> jk



lol sad truth......but im going to be doin something similar but hunnite dosnt need ot know right now  but with a techie dad our kids will know something bout comps..


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 16, 2008)

wow your a great dad, i wish my dad built me something like that, but im sure he will love it, i know i would


----------



## intel igent (Mar 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> lol. You're just about a decade away from starting a similar thread
> 
> jk



LOL! So true!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2008)

My dad built my comp last year but it didnt have a quad core or a high end gpu lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2008)

well dont you think its a bit overkill for your son sure if your gonna use it then great you can share it but all that good tech for him its not like hes gonna be 3d modelling or playing crysis

good system nonetheless i think thats the same 8800gt i got

Pentium 2 system i had with 16mb of ram at age 7 well it was mine and my bros BUT had a master system and mega drive before that


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 16, 2008)

i think its a good idea you expose them to new current tech and educate them on how it works they will learn how to adapt to new stuff. i think its a great idea...and Damulta your a great dad dude i hope he has fun


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> 3850 for 150? pretty easy, newegg.com or tigerdirect.com. even a 3870 goes for 180.  Sometimes you can find a 3870 with a MIR down to 150.  Crazy seeing as just 2 months ago they were 260-280.  They are pretty cheap, and good cards.  The 9600GT an the 3870x2 forced the cards to lower their prices pretty rapidly.



crazy is the 3850 i almost got (may still get) for $70


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 16, 2008)

Uh, I was just on newegg and didnt see a hd3850 for 150. Think the one I saw I was 169.99 and the 3870s are 179.99 (or 169.99 for gigabyte gddr3) up to 239.99.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2008)

Daddy DaMulta, Can I have one also?! More serious note, nice build!


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude!  I had no idea you were a dad?!  Congrats (5 years too late).  Awesome!


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe i could get my wife interested in something like guitar hero? shes to worried about gilmore girls and louis vuitton purses -_-.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 17, 2008)

cute kid!  now he has something to tell his class as rodney would say my daddy built me a 100% kick ass rig!

- Christine


----------



## btarunr (Mar 17, 2008)

5 yr old with a water-cooled rig and 24/7 tech-support and free upgrades...doesn't get bigger than this. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 17, 2008)

any idea about the temp read out? The beeping is driving me nuts, and I hate the fact I need to add more ice every few hours.

Also this is my 2ed 790FX board that would not boot video in the first PCI-E slot, which I find very odd.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

have you tried to put the temp sensor inline? would get rid of your headache and give you some usable temps 

just seal up the exposed part where the wires enter the probe and place the sensor inline


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 18, 2008)

The beeping....is that coming from the mobo temp warning alarm in the bios? And putting ice in a cup just doesnt seem right to me. Perhaps like what intel igent said.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> have you tried to put the temp sensor inline? would get rid of your headache and give you some usable temps
> 
> just seal up the exposed part where the wires enter the probe and place the sensor inline



What?

I don't understand


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

put the probe in-line with the coolant like between the hose and barb  

just make shure the end where the wire leads enter the probe itself are sealed 

you just have to get the tip of the probe in the water to get readings

it should work


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the probe in a cup of water on the side of the case and it's reading 120F 48c lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 18, 2008)

that cat on your avatar is flippin hilarious, is it a LOLcat?

EDIT: @intel_igent


----------



## Dellius (Mar 18, 2008)

I wanna have a dad like you.

I remember my first system was a 75 Mhz Celeron that died the moment it was set up on my desk.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have the probe in a cup of water on the side of the case and it's reading 120F 48c lol



in that case i think you have a faulty sensor  does it have a normal 3 pin connector on the end? usually you can just replace the sensors as theyre only like $5-$6 only trouble is i forgot where i saw them at

ill keep an eye out for ya


----------



## technicks (Mar 18, 2008)

I have one if you want it.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

technicks said:
			
		

> I have one if you want it.



nice 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=178596&highlight=temp+probes

got some info that might help


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Get a IR Thermometer.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=100

I'm just going to buy this now.


----------

